# Discounted 2011/2012 Kirkwood Season Passes



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey folks,

I had a thread going last year with the network deal that many of you took advantage of. So wanted to pass along the sweet savings again this year. Kirkwood just announced their 2011/2012 Early Bird Season Pass Prices.

You can save $50 on an unlimited kirkwood pass through my network. The network pass is basically a discounted version of Kirkwood's 7wood pass. It's an unlimited pass; ride any day of the year, no blackouts. no holiday restrictions, no weekend restrictions. any day the lifts are spinning, your pass is good!

The network pass is selling for *$299* through *April 30th*, using the following url:

https://skikirkwood.com/e-commerce/grpLogin2.aspx

*login = epa

password = kirkwood*

I posted more deets on the program here:

Kirkwood Network Pass

you also get the following pass benefits:

Network Season Pass Benefits:

1) Purchase up to 2 all day discounted tickets each day: $20 off Monday-Friday and $10 off weekends and holidays for friends.
2) 20% off Sunday-Friday/Non-Holiday lodging rates
3) 10% off Kirkwood logo wear.
4) Exclusive Passholder Pricing at Shopkirkwood.com

Kirkwood Network Pass


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

had a few questions from folks about add on prices for things like x-country, mtn bike, spring pass, etc. here they are:

spring pass (let's you ride through the current year) - $99
x-country (gives you access to kirkwood's x-country center) - $69
mtn bike park - $59
ski green pass - $10
season pass insurance - $23

and feel free to email me if you have other questions: [email protected]


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*quick update*

kirkwood dropped the spring pass add-on price to only *$59*. so if you want to ride out the last month of the season, check it out. more info here:

Kirkwood Network Pass


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

one more quick update. So I've also heard a rumor that you can make this deal even sweeter by shopping at costco. You can purchase 3 ($100) gift cards for $80 each and apply those toward you season pass purchase. So if that holds true, you'd end up paying $240 for a season pass! Don't hold me to it, in case costco has sold out or discontinued the program (i haven't been recently), but a bunch of folks have already bought their passes this way so wanted to pass on the savings. Once you have your costco cards, go here to purchase your network pass:

www.kirkwood.com/network

or

https://skikirkwood.com/e-commerce/grpLogin2.aspx

*login = epa

password = kirkwood
*
hope that helps.

mannie


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*two weeks left*

a quick bump on this to remind you that there are only two weeks left. there are still some costco gift cards out there which will make the deal even sweeter. 

more info here: Kirkwood Network Pass

and questions: [email protected]


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*five days till the price increase.*

a quick bump at the five day mark.

$299 for an unlimited pass for next season.

www.kirkwood.com/network
*
group name = epa

password = kirkwood*

more info: Kirkwood Network Pass


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*soft deadline...*

soft deadline on the network pass. get yours before they raise the price (any minute now).

Kirkwood Network Pass


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Mannie,

What does me buying the Network Pass do for you? I already bought it (2nd year in an row, and I live in Philly!), but wonder what this Network Pass thing does for people like you and Kirkwood (the other Network Pass poster). Just curious. You can PM me if it is a secret.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Argh... so tempting. Is it silly to get 2 season passes? :laugh:


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Coco, alot of people do that!! If the price was for squaw I would do it, but I've heard great things about kirkwood!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

cocolulu said:


> Argh... so tempting. Is it silly to get 2 season passes? :laugh:


Got my K-Woo pass and plan on getting my Epic Locals pass this weekend. Powder days are silliness, so this silliness is necessary!


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

@neednsnow... thanks for getting your network pass through my network. it does help me out. network reps get resort perks depending on how many passes they sell each year (ie. sell 20 passes = free season pass). you have to do some legwork, but it's worth it. that's pretty sweet that you make the trip out from philly every year to ride tahoe... though with lift tickets so pricey it makes sense to get a pass after 4 days of riding. 

@cocolulu... i know a bunch of folks who get multiple passes to keep a variety... nothing silly if you're a dedicated boarder. you just have to make a good prediction on how often you'll ride at each resort. 

one more update... looks like kirkwood has decided to keep the super low pricing till possibly the end of the month (though they won't tell me for sure). So if you missed out in april, you still have time to get the network rate of $299 for next year. and as a bonus, they'll be spinning the lifts on memorial day weekend. your 2012 pass will be good that weekend if you plan to get some early summer turns. 

as always, feel free to hit me up with any questions: [email protected]


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

mannie said:


> So if you missed out in april, you still have time to get the network rate of $299 for next year. and as a bonus, they'll be spinning the lifts on memorial day weekend. your 2012 pass will be good that weekend if you plan to get some early summer turns.
> 
> as always, feel free to hit me up with any questions: [email protected]


A little FYI, Kirkwood has teamed-up with Alpine Meadows and Homewood to offer a networked season pass for 5 resorts.....kinda like the Epic. For a 200$ add-on you can get access to Alpine and Homewood. This just came out, last week.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is a really good deal. Kookwood and Alpine both have really good terrain. It also gives you the option of staying around Tahoe City or South Lake. Homewood is also a great fun little hill. They have much less lift closures due to wind. Often times when many of the big guys are on wind hold, Homewood is spinning all of their lifts just fine. Great views of the lake from that mountain too.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah that pass is a good deal, esp. for folks who were already alpine loyalists. for kirkwood fans, there's an upcharge of $400 (from the network pass price). First you have to upgrade to a premium pass (+200) and then you have to pay another $200 upcharge to have alpine access. Since alpine already charges $699 for their early bird season pass, I think kirkwood had to charge that much to keep the playing field even... but i agree it's a good deal for three tahoe resorts, north and south lake... and homewood has great views and is generally less crowded that the other lakeside resorts. 

so many decisions now to make


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Arrrggghhhhh that makes deciding even tougher!

Alpine and Kirkwood are my two favorite resorts in Tahoe, but I didn't think I could get to Kirkwood as often, mostly because of the difficult drive and how there isn't much lodging nearby.

I'm eligible for student passes, but you can't do the combo with student passes. 

I suppose I can get a full Alpine student pass, and get like a 5 wood for kirk on the cheap...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll stick with the Kwoo Network pass and the Epic Local, save a few bucks and have access to Colorado on the drives to and from Tahoe.


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

this getting more and more tempting the more i look at it...

EDIT- Fuck it im getting one. going to be i ntahoe for about 2-3 weeks so it should pay for itself easily

EDIT-EDIT- Just bought it


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

do we have to wait till just before next season to get our passes? or will they get shipped soon? or do you have to pick them up from the resort?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

deanobruce said:


> do we have to wait till just before next season to get our passes? or will they get shipped soon? or do you have to pick them up from the resort?


Most-likely, you'll need to get them from the resort. My Kirkwood pass needed to be picked-up at Kirkwood this winter. I didn't get it till I showed-up on President's Weekend.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah you'll probably pick up your pass at the resort. you can send them a pic or they can take one there. you also have to sign the liability release. you can do this all by email before hand and have them send it to you but they won't start issuing them till novemberish... also not sure about international shipping. 

ps. sweet. i'm stoked you got one!


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

oh ok sweet, thanks.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

a quick bump on this. The current price is $329 for a couple more weeks. Then it starts steadily increasing up to $499 by december. to purchase:

www.kirkwood.com/network

login = epa

password = kirkwood

more info: Kirkwood Network Pass


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

quick bump on this one.

discounted network passes are now $399 through November 1st. get yours before they raise the price again...

more info and a pic of the recent dump:
looks like la niña is planning a return visit to the sierras


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*last day for $399 pricing*

quick reminder about the price increase deadline tommorow...

last day for $399 pricing on a kirkwood unlimited pass


----------

